# Desolation Canyon 2020 Shuttle and Goofiness



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Alright, Good Lord willing and the snow pack melts, I have a (sorry, already full) launch on Deso. Our group has collectively done Deso many (100s) of times. 

Who do you like for shuttle. I know that many people like RRT, but the language in their contract, combined with some past bad experiences, make me want to look for another method. We have used Redtail in the past, but might not have time, this time around...

Any ideas, and other commentary are welcome!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

BLM lists Wilkins Shuttles out of Green River...do not have personal experience with them, only RRT


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

thanks! I saw that, unfortunately they are closing... but was hoping for a solid testimonial...or a sign from the gods  or maybe to kill some time...I have already mopped my garage and cleaned my raft...so here we are


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

OK, solid testimonial is for RRT, used Melanie's crew for many shuttles, never
had a problem. Yes, their contract is tight, 'cause folks leave their vehicles lowon
gas, balding tires, trailers held together with duct tape, etc. Back in the day, DesoOutfitters (StagMan) was my shuttle of choice, no longer in business


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had great luck with Melanie at RRT as well for both Deso and Yampa shuttles. Fair price, truck was vacuumed, filled with fuel, and left exactly where it was supposed to be. Good communication as well.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

T.O.Mac said:


> Who do you like for shuttle. I know that many people like RRT, but the language in their contract, combined with some past bad experiences, make me want to look for another method. We have used Redtail in the past, but might not have time, this time around...
> Any ideas, and other commentary are welcome!



Redtail would be my choice, had 3 very bad experiences with RRT, and yes, it was years ago, but they were bad enough that I'll never consider using them again. Their response to my inquiry about them carrying general liability insurance was "Our insurance is YOUR insurance" meaning they had none, and if your policy does not have comprehensive, then you're stuck with the damage. Even if you do have comprehensive, you're still stuck with paying the deductible. 



I used to use Trent Fluckey with Green River aviation, but he closed up shop years ago, there is a company called Coyote Shuttle, run by a guy named Jesse, used them on cat many times, they do go to Green River, perhaps they would do a deso shuttle for you.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks MNichols! I will contact them...I'm sure they have time as well right now!


----------



## tonyh124 (May 30, 2006)

I've used RRT over 20 times. They're amazing. They've helped us with repairs, brought in extra tires for us, been flexible, etc.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

River Runners for sure... they have done me right enough times that I wouldn't use any other professional service. Yampa, Lodore, Deso... they are my go to. The way I figure it... their stance on insurance is pretty much how it works across the board. Doing it any other way would probably make the shuttle SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive...like double or triple the price. Not sure that many of their customers actually care enough to want to pay a lot more.

Redtail is great if you have 4 people that all need vehicles shuttled. You do have to find your way to the airport from Swayses (or from Swayses to the Airport if you do it after you run the river) and you still have to do half the shuttle drive yourself...but it would definitely be cool to do the flight over the river. Its only really worth it economically if you have a full flight....you pay for the seats either way...so if it was just you it could be QUITE expensive.

All this said... I have an April 5th launch (probably won't go...but wanted to see what options were) and talked to River Runners and they said they are on an 18 day shut down for the business. I didn't ask..but I imagine that is 18 days minimum. Not sure if its voluntary or the state made them do it...but at least for now...I imagine most or all of the shuttle services are not running right now...so you'll have to do your own shuttle if its in the next few weeks or a month...if you decide to go.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*River Runners*

I have used Melanie for at least 50 times, great service. As I read this I swear it is the same guy every year who brings this up. They are good people, they go out of their to get the job done.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

not the same guy, my first shuttle post, but I do appreciate your loyalty to their company. will take it under advisement...


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

A trip I was on used River Runners last year. Out of 3-4 vehicles shuttled for us there weren't any issues. Wait someone took the liberty of changing my XM to country music and they left a logo keychain on my keyring! The audacity. 

Seriously thought imagine working for the shuttle company to find the vehicle you've been assigned has XM! That's got to be a big deal.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

We used RRT on our first Deso trip last fall. They did a great job with all the vehicles, and even completed a minor repair on a raft deck. Would use again, no hesitation.


----------



## tsabola (Jun 22, 2020)

Assuming you already floated, who did you end up using and how was your experience?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

They wrecked a trailer tail gate and took no responsibility for driving crazy and destroying it. So they are far from perfect.


----------

